
Get a Tapefailure beta invite - domp
http://www.centernetworks.com/we-have-tapefailure-invites-to-the-private-beta
======
domp
I noticed a lot of people were digging this startup. Center Networks just
posted that they have some invites to give out.

------
jadams
Isn't that a bad thing?

